# 2012 Flashlight Collection



## bf1 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## chipwillis (Feb 1, 2012)

NIce Light's and woow what a display. I should do something like that.


----------



## JMP (Feb 1, 2012)

Ditto. Awesome, in every sense of the word!


----------



## Trave11er (Feb 2, 2012)

That is soo :wow: and really :bow: not to mention :rock:

No seriously... and to think I was thinking about posting a pic of my six $15 Ultrafires... :lolsign: :eeew: But hey, I just got here... give me a little time... well maybe, a little more time...


----------



## bf1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## houtex (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm sooooooo gonna STEAL your taste/idea/design on how to display my lights. 

Too bad I only have 4 Ti lights, but about 80 others that'll help distract from that.

Very nice.


----------



## Midnight Run (Feb 5, 2012)

Mind blowing picture!
The perfect setup for a crazy collection.


----------



## mamun1024 (Feb 6, 2012)

bf1,  Very cool bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## bf1 (Feb 12, 2012)

You can purchase the cubes at a store called the Container Store. I believe they are a national chain.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow - I think Shado may have some competition here. That's quite a collection of some rare and very nice Ti lights.


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 7, 2012)

Amazing collection you have there.


----------

